# Wire mesh on bottom how???



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

First, where can I buy the wire mesh they sell on Ebay? Has anyone seen it at Home depot?? 

I have a SE-R like the one below in the link

http://www.edmunds.com/media/misc/97.nissan.200sx/97.nissan.200sx.front.jpg

how do I put the mesh in the opening in the bottom of the ground effects? The space that is between the fog lights. Whats the best way to mount it?


email me at [email protected]


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

it would be a pain in the ass on the stock bumper, or at least to make it noticeable... if youve got an aftermarket bumper, i usually see the grill just cut into a large rectangle, slightly larger than the opening, slapped onto the backside of the opening, then they put some sticky glue like stuff on it, to hold it there. ask pep boys or somethin


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you want this look?









If so, you might want to PM Overlooked. Thats his car and he can probably tell you how to do it.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You can buy rain gutter mesh. They seel it at most hardware stores. Its cheap too. About four bucks for a roll. With a whole roll I have done 2 1/2 cars.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*Nostradamus...*

How did you attach the rain gutter mesh to the bottom part of the fender?.. what material did you use?..


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

The pic's not that clear but that's a wire mesh that i put in my front bumpers. I took the bumpers off and with the help of some small screws and washers to hold the wire mesh, i was able to mount it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That looks pretty good. I think it will look better without the bars in the middle.

I like your grille. Is that just the 95-97 style grill with the bars taken off.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for the comment! I just wanted my grille to look different that's why I tried doing that one.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The mesh I used was bought from a local tuner shop. It is really nice, but really expensive.
I have never seen any other mesh like it.










The body shop used some nasty black sticky stuff to keep it in place.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I drilled little tiny holes on the edge of the inside of the bumper and used zip ties. Works Great and if I ever take it off noone will notice.

Use gutter gaurd, and paint it some other color. I literally went and took some off my gutters and cleaned it and painted it. I have been asked twice where did I buy it... 

the looks I get when I say off my gutters;

heh

The 98 bumper looks fuckin cool with it behind the grill AND on the bottom


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey 1cln the mesh you have is expanded metal. Either being steel or aluminum. You can get it and any pipe and steel place. Looks sweet still...

(I drilled little tiny holes on the edge of the inside of the bumper and used zip ties. Works Great and if I ever take it off noone will notice.) 
This is the same thing I did. I even painted mine black, so with my black car you can barelly see it. Unless your face to face with my bumper.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*mesh grille*



Quepias said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got the same grille setup too! only i used the mesh grille from apc.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i did my grille last december and it was definitely a pain to make it.
if only the nismo grille was available here....


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I know you can buy it from Home Depot, but I got mine from Lowes Hardware store. Just about any hardware store should carry it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like that grille too. I might f*k with my old one now that I have a Dremel.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*wire mesh on bottom how?*



1997 GA16DE said:


> *I like that grille too. I might f*k with my old one now that I have a Dremel. *


just be careful when you cut the bottom bar cuz it's connected to the clip that holds the grille. i just cut some off fromt the clip about 1/8th of an inch (probably smaller than that ) so i can slide the grille through.


----------

